# How's yours???



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Just curious on how everyones Audi(s) is(are) doing?
Me? Well the urs4 (195,669 miles) I just replaced the valve cover gasket, and have a oil pressure sensor that might be leaking oil (I'll know more tomorrow after driving it again).
It has it's fair share of door dings from Living in Massachusetts, and the door trim is warped in many places needing replacement.
Blaufergnugen sells them!
I have the winter tires (blizzaks mounted on borbet rims) on the car not only for the possible bad weather, but the summer tires (dunlop sp5000's) on the stock rims are REAL bald. The trunk mounted dealer add-on CD player is jammed up real bad, and I haven't had the time to mess with it yet.
One of the hood release/latch pins is new, and dosen't like to stay seated for very long.
When the cold weather arrives the speedometer dosen't work until the interior of the car has warmed up (cold solder joint somewhere in the board)
I also just recently replaced the starter.
The car runs absoutely wonderfull, and is quite quick epecially for a car of it's size. I love the paint color (emerald) and the car has truly classic lines.
The Ur quattro (200,000+ miles) actual mileage unkown as the odometer gear is broken/stripped- a very common problem with the urq's...
The once awesome paint job is still "setteling" and the car needs a full wetsand/buff to look good at less than 10 feet away.
I just fixed a broken power window mount on the divers door, so the door card is off, and I plan on installing some dynamat in the door skins.
The right side front bearing is starting to roar at 40+MPH..so I'll be getting that taken care of before spring.
The car runs great, always eagerly starting every day, and the engine (which is an MC/WX hybrid) sounds very happy to be alive.
The seats are totally whipped, and I plan on this winter having them redone...that's the real major problem with the car looks wise.
I temporarly have some hawaiian style seat covers, which have had some received some nice comments by some nice old ladys..
"such a cute little car"- they usually change thier tune when I jump in and start the car up


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: How's yours??? (Sepp)*

Well let's see. 3 months ago she got a complete front end suspension rebuild, new everyting including ball joints, control arm bearings, sway bar busings (4Kq sway bar already installed), strut inserts (Boge Turbos), strut mounts, and Cq lowering springs (using Cq lowering springs provides stiffness but only a little lowering). About 2 months ago, the clutch master cylinder died. I didn't to the advice of others and just had the MC relaced. Well, just last week the Slave died. Back to the shop. The slave was pretty much welded to the tranie due to dissimilar metals being in direct contact for 15+ years. $225 later and it's fixed. Oh, but the hoses need to be repalced too...so the bill went up to $527.







My drivers window now only goes down 2" before halting with a crunching sound, so a new regulator is needed.















My power steering has had a tiny leak for years, time to top if off, but I have no fluid, have to order some. That's the bad news for now. She starts and runs perfect at this point. She just got a relayed harness for the headlights (H4s,) and some Hoen 100/80w bulbs. This coming weekend, the summer wheels/tires come off and the stock 14s with all seasons go on. Wonder how that's going to look now that she's lowered?







She just got her winter waxing, so she looks incredible and will be well protected for the coming yuckies. Overall...she's behaving half way decent, but I will ad mit, after the repair/maintenance bills over the past few months, if she keeps this up...a new car will be coming and she will be religated to weekend toy status...


_Modified by duandcc at 9:41 AM 12/14/2004_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: How's yours??? (Sepp)*

My red 87 4000CS Quatttro is sleeping for the winter with it's slipping clutch, removed heater core that i took out in June and figured I had lots of time to put the new one in before winter. I bought an 86 4000CS Quattro to replace it with for the winter and put the snows on Friday and have been a tail happy fool ever since







I had a new exhaust put on the car on Saturday morning so I could make it to Toronto without incident and so far so good. I took the car last night and had to drop the woman off somewhere and in front of the house where she was going, there was about a foot of snow and the front was all that plowed stuff. I pulled in and just to be a jerk, stopped right in the deeper plowed stuff, locked the diffs, and no drama and I was out. I LOVE QUATTRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: How's yours??? (Sepp)*

My car is doing just well. No needed repairs lately, other than the things I've screwed up myself. She's soon hitting 138.000 kms, so it is soon broken in








Edit: I almost forgot, I need a new door handle! 


_Modified by PerL at 8:50 PM 12-14-2004_


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: How's yours??? (PerL)*

My 84 CGT turbo is hibernating for the winter (although the smallest ray of CA sunshine is enough to wake her up for a days driving). I recently had the downpipe repaired (it cracked







). Other than that it's fine and waiting for nicer weather to complete a few projects (I have the CGT SB interior panels waiting to go in and some other trim pieces). 
The 4KCSQ is running fine right now. I drive it everyday, no major problems. The cruise control cut out & I haven't had time to track down the problem (probably a vacuum leak). And I need to lubricate the speedo cable (it's noisy). otherwise running fine. I had a new suspension installed last spring (H&Rs w/Bilsteins & delrin bushings) and she handles really well again. 
Anyone else? 
J.


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: How's yours??? (84cgtturbo)*

My '88 90q is running alright. Starts up just fine everyday, idles a little rough. Still have the problem i posted about with power loss and the bucking. still think it is the hall sender, so i have a new dizzy on the way.
Just took the junkie michelin's off that the PO left on the car for me, and mounted up my Hakk 1's. Haven't had any a chance to play in the snow with them yet tho, hopefully this weekend.
Replaced the fuel filter last week and snapped one of the fitting on the hard line from the accumulator to the filter, had to wait over a week plus 50 bucks for the dealer to get my a new one, other hard line is still there, rusted shut but working, needs to be tightened down a little bit, its got a small leak. Other then that she is driving and running pretty good.
Plan on rebuilding the suspension this winter over one of my vacations off from school. Dont know if the coilovers and bilsteins are going to make it in, but hopefully, fresh mounts, bushings, ball joints, and tie rod ends will make it in. Also going to re-seal the rear diff since it is leaking.
And the one other thing i have on the calendar is building my MC over winter so i can start my swap come day after graduation!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorvetteZOSick (Aug 25, 2004)

I have my 95 Audi Cabriolet in a garge in Carlisle.......... I'm attempting to turbo it before spring
I am driving my 93 Audi 100 with 120,000 miles for the winter.............. slow oil leak though


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (CorvetteZOSick)*

You are turboing a 12V V6?







Man, more power to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteZOSick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteZOSick* »_I have my 95 Audi Cabriolet in a garge in Carlisle.......... I'm attempting to turbo it before spring
I am driving my 93 Audi 100 with 120,000 miles for the winter.............. slow oil leak though








 Were all the Cabriolet's automatics? I know that they were all non-quattro, not sure about the tranny options


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Yup, all slushbgoxes in the USA. Now over in Per's area, they could get quattro and manual tranies as well as I5 engiens (I belive he had one with a N series 2.3ltr)...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Is there a common theme that all the auto makers decide to give us the weak watered down versions of all cars


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

The 90 just got back from a 1300 mile trip to Las Vegas. Purred like a kitten at 85mph. Didn't burn a drop of oil. 25 mpg. 195,000 miles young







. Cruise control has never worked so I don't miss it. The Auto Climate Control keeps wanting to turn on the air conditioner even when off. The valve train seems noisier so I assume the distributor is heading south. I've replaced every exhaust doughnut at least once -







Stebro.
But I still love her








Next week another 500 mile journey


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Yup, all slushbgoxes in the USA. Now over in Per's area, they could get quattro and manual tranies as well as I5 engiens (I belive he had one with a N series 2.3ltr)...

Not quite, Dave. You are correct, we did get 4- and 5-cyls in the Cabrio (even the 90 hp TDI was an option) as well as 5-speed trannies, but no quattro Cabrio until the A4 Cabrio came out. I had a 1992 model 2.3 liter NG Cabrio, coupled to a 5-speed manual myself.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Yup-my oil pressure switch is shot, and leaking a lot of oil.
I have one coming in from the dealer maybe tomorrow, so I put a M10 finethread bolt there instead.
No more leaks, but while driving the car above 2100 rpm's the auto diagnostic flips out becuase the sensor wire is disconnected.
AHHH NO OIL!!!!! BEEEP BEEP BEEP
Just turn up the stereo.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*

The S4 just got back from a 2100 mile trip to Florida a few hours ago. Did great with the trunk full of stuff and the girlfriend sleeping in the passanger seat. Was able to average between 80-95 most of the way, making great time. 
BAD: My cheapo tires make a lot of noise at low speeds, my a/c compressor still makes noises (but works, so i don't care), a Saturn kicked up a rock which cracked my windshield (







)
GOOD: Runs great, love the ride/handling, didn't burn a drop of oil, the Amsoil 5w40 works great, seems better than the Mobil 1 15w50 i had.

The cq, which i sold to a co-worker was wrecked and totaled two weeks ago http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*

-Hydraulic Pump Bad
-Afterrun Pump Bad
-Clunky Drivetrain
-Poor Idle (me thinks POS or Coilpacks)
-Tilt Mirror when in Reverse Gear doesn't work
-Squeeky belts (me thinks bad serp. belt tensioner, as timing belt and serp were just done a year ago.)
-Crap G60s, waiting for Big Reds
-Bad wheel bearings.
My S4 is eating me alive. These are problems I can't afford to fix. Not even a $100 Afterrun pump! I bet I've spent more in two years on my car, than anyone else on the G.A.D. for the same time period.


_Modified by SuperGroove at 12:31 AM 12-19-2004_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

Yikes, and I thought UrS4s were considered reliable. I thought my spending $1.5k this year was bad. What are you up to this year?


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Yikes, and I thought UrS4s were considered reliable. I thought my spending $1.5k this year was bad. What are you up to this year? 

I think I just have the worst S4. Every other S4 I know doesn't run into a wall of problems like I have.
Since I did my clutch (Feb. 2004), I've only purchased tires ($500 for Nokian WRs), did motor mounts, added a Nakamichi CD-400 deck...and some other stuff that I can't remember. 
At least the car runs


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

My s4 has been mostly reliable, but small stuff adds up...
In 4 years I've had to replace the transmission, front bearings, front c/v joints, front rotors, waterpump, air cond pump clutch, and general tuneup stuff.
Most of this is done regardless what ever car you drive.
It's still cheaper that getting a new car....specially for the price of a comparable Audi to the C4 s4.Heck, the oil pressure sensor switch was only 8 bucks, and took 20 minutes to change out.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*

agreed. My S4 has been pretty trouble free for the most part, just general maintence stuff. Tires and such are going to wear out on any car, no matter what. It also depends on how hard you drive it to how long the stuff lasts. I beat my cq a lot and it broke stuff pretty often. i treat the S4 a lot better and it shows. And like mentioned, it will nearly always be cheaper than buying a new one.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*

I went through my Kumho Ecsta MXs, Michelin Pilot SGT V4, and Bridgestone Blizzak WS-15s in less than two years.
Damn camber. Damn ASW!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

I *HATE* my Quattro







I kept popping fuses and gave up trying to chase down broken wires. Turned out to be broken wires all over from the previous owner trying to wire in a trailor hitch, then the reverse switch went south, resulting in a small engine bay fire







. So, I'll have my car back today and i am going to do some wicked drifts


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Dude, sounds lie that car might be a good canditate for a quick sell once running, then get a non-molested 4Kq?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_I went through my Kumho Ecsta MXs, Michelin Pilot SGT V4, and Bridgestone Blizzak WS-15s in less than two years.
Damn camber. Damn ASW!

Jebus! Man, get that fixed. You've blown through about $2,000 in rubber in 2 years...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Dude, sounds lie that car might be a good canditate for a quick sell once running, then get a non-molested 4Kq? 
 i got the car back, all good. It still will need a reverse switch to pass inspection but everything else is all good. Turns out that there were broken wires all over the place. I *HATE* when people who have no clue what there doing start to put there *stinkin dirty grubby* hands where they don't belong and mess things up more


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
Jebus! Man, get that fixed. You've blown through about $2,000 in rubber in 2 years...























true, actually the car came with the XGT V4s, and Blizzak WS-15s. The car had a blown shock when I bought it, and as a result, I had to get a whole new suspension rebuild. It was either run the two tires til they were worn down until I saved up cash, or rebuild the suspension. 
I chose the later, but it was still too expensive. The kumho's didn't last long at all, as they were summer tires. I got about 20K miles on them. I still have camber issues. All S4s have camber issues if they're lowered.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

Note to self, if I ever get a S4, I will NOT lower it...


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

My 80, is getting close to 300,000. bought it with a broken odometer at 230k. other then the rear toe angle being way off, every thing is fine


----------



## Basar (Sep 5, 2003)

I hate my 1999.5 A4 1.8QTM. Hate it.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How's yours??? (Sepp)*

97 B5 A4 1.8TQMS
Mileage: 89000+ km
Repair: Cracking front control arm suspensions
03 B6 A4 1.8T CVT
Mileage: 25000+ km
Repair: Replace the whole power window mechanism due to the regulators fell at the back


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Basar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Basar* »_I hate my 1999.5 A4 1.8QTM. Hate it.

Everytime I say that to my Audi, and when I threaten to get another car, my Audi behaves itself.
Lately I've been saying that I love my car. It's been falling to pieces.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: How's yours??? (Sepp)*

93 90csq 227k miles needs new release bearing but it's still great to drive








87 4000csq 271+k miles on body (new used motor with 150+k miles) finally stickered and back on the road after 6 months







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I missed driving this thing around.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_
Everytime I say that to my Audi, and when I threaten to get another car, my Audi behaves itself.
Lately I've been saying that I love my car. It's been falling to pieces.

that is always the way it is, speak good of it, something is wrong. B!tch and moan, the thing doesn't hiccup...


----------

